

Dot-com fever stirs sense of deja vu - spking
http://www.iht.com/articles/2007/10/16/business/bubble.php

======
ereldon
um, talk about fuzzy math, how about fuzzy copy-editing at the IHT:

the caption reads: "Right Media, co-founded by Brian O'Kelley, was valued at
$200 billion when Yahoo invested in 2006...."

the article reads: "Yahoo's investment valued the company at $200 million."

